
Le Chal: Shoe for visually impaired - kingsidharth
http://www.pixelonomics.com/shoe-for-visually-impaired-le-chal/
======
george_morgan
This is one of those ideas which present themselves perfectly in hindsight.

Nike+ was the shoe which knew where you had been, invert that principle and
you’re lead to the shoe which knows where you are going.

Certainly a valid creative catalyst is inverting existing problems.

~~~
lsq
Strongly agree. I like the simplicity with which George explained this!

------
alpyne
A white cane also alerts people in the vicinity - I wonder what the designer's
thoughts are on this aspect of the problem. When I saw (what I assume are) the
proximity detector LEDs on the front of the shoe, it made me think about some
kind of flashing (visible) light-based solution.

------
seltzered_
how do you deal with gps errors / brownian noise?

~~~
lsq
I guess this is the reason why they have started the tests with Bangalore
Blind school.

